# Back from Disney and Broke



## Santina (Aug 18, 2010)

We haven't been to Disney in years and when I was able to trade into AKL Kidani Village I grabbed it. Resort is nice but dining options limited. We went to the parks 2 days and Universal 1 day Harry Potter.I figured we spent around $1500 for tickets alone for a family of 4. Also the resort charges a $95 fee becuse we're not DVC members. We had a great time though. Next time I need to research how to save money.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 18, 2010)

Some money-saving Disney tips:

* It's about the same price for anything from 4-10 days at Disney (about $250 per person).  Many people take 4 day trips there.  I take 2 week trips for not much more.

* Think seriously about whether or not you really need Park Hopper or the Water Park options.  They're over $50 each, and really aren't necessary.

* If you can make multiple trips, consider an annual pass.  It's about the same price as two 10 day trips.  If you take annual trips, you can take one a week later and the other a week earlier and fit two years worth of trips into a single 366 day annual pass, then any extra trips you're able to take are a bonus.  (We'll be taking [at least] three two-week trips in a 12 month period starting next month.)

* Avoid eating on site.  That's a huge expense and very easy to avoid, especially in a timeshare.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 19, 2010)

Santina said:


> Next time I need to research how to save money.



Join disboards http://www.disboards.com/ - there are literally millions of opinions on thousands and thousands of ways to save money on tickets, dining, on and off-site accommodation etc.  

We consider ourselves fairly park savvy, but I still learn at least one new tip there every week.

This March is commando trip for us.  Travelling with extended family who don't go as often as we do, and who want to experience "everything"(!) in 7 days.  I'll be broke and need a vacation from my vacation


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 19, 2010)

Went to Disney in June.  Purchased the five day pass, only used four days.  Went to Universal and SeaWorld.  I only had to pay for myself and my daughter so I was lucky...The TS had discount tickets.  I really do not think the price was discounted too much but it did save us from standing in long lines to pay.  It is expensive to purchase tickets for these venues.  When we were there Gram said how can a family afford to bring a mom, dad and two or more children when I costs so much..

We ate breakfast at the TS.  At lunch at the Parks, had a bite at night at the condo.  So I save a large amount of money there.  Had fresh fruit to bring to the parks everyday which helped too!!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

> This March is commando trip for us. Travelling with extended family who don't go as often as we do, and who want to experience "everything"(!) in 7 days. I'll be broke and need a vacation from my vacation



We only do commando mornings, now. We have gotten too old and too spoiled to do all day commando any more. It is great to have a timeshare there to know that we will be back often and can see whatever we missed, "next time." 

As often as we go, we see less on the extended family trips. Our extended family are a bunch of slackers and won't get out of bed in time to make it to the park 30 minutes before rope drop. I hope you can convince your ambitious extended family to start walking now to get in shape for their commando trip. And to adjust their sleep schedule so that they can get out of bed and hit the ground running.

Ian and I have gotten to the point that we leave and tell them which park we are going to and they can call us when they get there. Our kids are the worst - they are all in their 20s - and they don't think that they are on vacation unless they sleep until they wake up. And they have a tendency to stay up talking to each other and playing games until the wee hours. Oh well. They have a good time. We do too as long as we leave for the parks according to our schedule, not theirs.

elaine


----------



## bnoble (Aug 19, 2010)

I often describe a Walt Disney World vacation as: "Imagine being picked up by your ankles, shaken until your pockets are empty, and sent home with a pat on the head, feeling lucky to have had the experience."


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 19, 2010)

pkyorkbeach said:


> We ate breakfast at the TS.  At lunch at the Parks, had a bite at night at the condo.  So I save a large amount of money there.  Had fresh fruit to bring to the parks everyday which helped too!!



Scene witnessed on entering Epcot:
Security at the entrance examing a large family-bag...
One agent calls out to the others so every one could hear...
"Hey, guys... They brought enuff lunch for all of us!"


----------



## dmbrand (Aug 19, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I often describe a Walt Disney World vacation as: "Imagine being picked up by your ankles, shaken until your pockets are empty, and sent home with a pat on the head, feeling lucky to have had the experience."



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

So true!  I am glad we are past that now....until grandkids.  I did tag along on my brother and his girls' Disney trip this past March; we only did one Disney park and SeaWorld.  They liked SeaWorld best.  Being from WI; the girls had more fun just swimming each day in the pool.  

Ironically, I will probably use my AC on an Orlando condo.  I would like to gift this to one of my children's high school teachers.  Hopefully they will be able to afford all the "other" expenses associated with this gift.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 19, 2010)

I completely agree about the park hopper.  I've only ever used it once and never bought it after my first 7 day park hopper plus ticket years ago.

I disagree about the water parks under the old ticket plan.  I got a 10 day with no expiration with the water parks for a very reasonable price.  20 days at parks and waterparks was about $20 per day, and you can use it at Disney Quest and the one golf course.  Not bad IMO. 

With the new pricing, I completely agree with your strategy of two week trips.  It's by far the best deal. 



MichaelColey said:


> Some money-saving Disney tips:
> 
> * Think seriously about whether or not you really need Park Hopper or the Water Park options.  They're over $50 each, and really aren't necessary.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes Water Parks and More is worth it if you go to 2 or more of the minor attractions.  We always do DQ (sometimes more than once!) and either BB or TL waterparks.  As long as you do 2 extras, it is cheaper than buying 2 days of single admission.  The more you go, the cheaper it gets...

The kids like designing extreme rollercoasters and then making me ride them on the simulator at DQ.  At least three of our foursome think this is hilarious.  :hysterical:


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 19, 2010)

We've done the Water Parks & More two of the past three years, but skipping it is an easy way to cut expenses.

If you're going on a two week trip (and that's the maximum you can realistically do without getting an annual pass - the tickets have to be used within 14 days of the first use), you can do 10 days in the parks (10 is the max you can get) and fill the other 4 with water parks, DQ, etc. Since the first and last day are often travel days, that's really just 2 days. With the ages of our kids, rest/pool days are a much better use of those two days.

Adding Water Parks & More and No Expiration Date option to get 20 days, which you could spread among three weeks any time shoulds good but is deceptively expensive. A single adult 10 day base ticket is $279.03. A 10 day ticket with water parks and no expiration is $563.39. That's more than double the price of a 10 day base ticket (would you rather have 20 days in the parks or 10 in the parks and 10 in the waterparks?), and more than $30 higher than an Annual Pass.

We enjoy the water parks and DQ, but the parks are much more fun to us.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 19, 2010)

The Water Perks & More option is good for 10 *admissions*, not 10 *days*. E.g., if you were to go to both water parks on the same day, you're left with 8 admissions. Just wanted everyone to be clear on that. I bought my kids/grands 10-day no-expiration with WP&M, although it's unlikely they will use more than 1-2 admissions per trip. Even when they run out of park days, the WP&M will still be good for several trips to come.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2010)

Santina said:


> Resort is nice but dining options limited.


I assume you stayed at Kidani Village? 
FYI- If you walk five minutes to Jambo your options increase dramatically. You will add Mara (counter service), Boma (moderate priced buffet), and Jiko (full service signature restaurant) to your options.

Honestly, my favorite restaurant on the entire 48 square mile property is Sanaa, located right at Kidani Village.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 20, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> We enjoy the water parks and DQ, but the parks are much more fun to us.



And that is the whole point, maximizing value for what your family group likes to do.  My kids love MK and AK, get bored in Epcot, and haven't yet shown interest in DHS (I've been with DW, but they would rather go elsewhere).  Since my kids demand DQ and waterparks, I'm going to be paying for it, and the WPAM option is the cheapest way to go.  

I've toyed with the strategic idea of maxed out 10-day tickets with no expiry option but when I run the numbers, the savings, although there, aren't big enough to make me spend more now to save in future years.  Yes we own 2 resorts in Orlando so regular trips there are a given, but I'd rather keep a few hundred in my pocket for the year and pay again next year even at the annually inflating price.  (MHO)

Now if you happen to live in TX and visit more often, that maxed ticket strategy might make sense, but then you (Michael) visit so often that I would think you would timing your trips to max an AP instead.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 20, 2010)

We bought 10 day water park and more no expiration tickets. That was, we can use them over many successive visits. 

July 2010 - used 2 park, 3 water

august 2010 - used 2 park, 0 water

So we still have 6 park and 7 water visits left. 

we will use them over 3 more trips, so we wont need tickets for those trips.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm just not convinced of the economics of it.  Kind of strikes me like the Costco mentality of buy lots now to save a bit.

Current Pricing on Undercover Tourist (all in, but no discount code):
5 day WPFAM $282.95
10 day WPFAM + no exp. $503.00​
So for my family of 4 I can spend $1131.80 this year, and $1131.80 (plus increase) next year, or I can spend $2012.00 to cover this year and next (and perhaps a bit left over for a 3rd year if we don't go too gung ho).  

My question is, is it worth it for me to fork over $880.00 extra this year so I can save $251.60 (plus a bit for increases) next year.  

Yes, I know in the long run I am saving money, but I find it hard to choke down that big bill for the tickets now (especially after coughing up over $3K for airfare).  And couldn't I use that extra $880 from this year's vacation budget towards another last minute getaway?  We've got an extra 2 kids in tow this year, so I might need the vacation from my vacation.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 20, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Scene witnessed on entering Epcot:
> Security at the entrance examing a large familty-basket.
> One agent calls out to the agents at the other tables...
> "Hey, guys... They brought enuff lunch for all of us!"



Reminds me of the time we were at the EPCOT Food and Wine Festival, bought a couple bottles of wine, and took the monorail over to MK.  Security there nailed my wife like she was smuggling cocaine across the Mexican border! They made her check it in at the gate to pick up on the way out. We'll have none of that grown-up stuff at the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Reminds me of the time we were at the EPCOT Food and Wine Festival, bought a couple bottles of wine, and took the monorail over to MK.  Security there nailed my wife like she was smuggling cocaine across the Mexican border! They made her check it in at the gate to pick up on the way out. We'll have none of that grown-up stuff at the Magic Kingdom!



LOL -- There are more than 50 places to imbibe in WDW, but no alcohol is allowed in the Magic Kingdom, which is kind'a silly when you consider what really went on in some of those stories, before Disney cleaned them up.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> LOL -- There are more than 50 places to imbibe in WDW, but no alcohol is allowed in the Magic Kingdom, which is kind'a silly when you consider what really went on in some of those stories, before Disney cleaned them up.


What stories? To the best of my knowledge, it was Walt's wish that alcohol never be served in the Magic Kingdom or Disneyland (outside of Club 33).


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 20, 2010)

My post is about when you have to break it up into two or three trips.  Getting the extras with the no expiration is a good deal if you need to split it up. 

If you are just going for 14 days then it may not work so well.  



MichaelColey said:


> We've done the Water Parks & More two of the past three years, but skipping it is an easy way to cut expenses.
> 
> If you're going on a two week trip (and that's the maximum you can realistically do without getting an annual pass - the tickets have to be used within 14 days of the first use), you can do 10 days in the parks (10 is the max you can get) and fill the other 4 with water parks, DQ, etc. Since the first and last day are often travel days, that's really just 2 days. With the ages of our kids, rest/pool days are a much better use of those two days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 20, 2010)

Carl D said:


> What stories?



Shirley you know that the "fairy tales" on which Disney based many of his movies had major adult-themes in their original incarnations...
-- Snow White: Pedophila + necrophelia (Snow was underage + seemed dead), cannibalism (step-mom wanted to eat her heart).
-- Sleeping Beauty: Her "prince" fathered her babies while she was still comatose.
-- Cinderella: mutilation (toes cut off to fit slipper), sex (it was a "fur-slipper").
http://www.cracked.com/article_15962_the-gruesome-origins-5-popular-fairy-tales.html

Then there's J. M. Barrie's Peter Pan -- Peter's a kidnpper, gender-conflicted and sadistic (feeds Hook's hand to a croc), pirates are eaten by the croc. At least they left out Alice in Wonderland's foray into hallucinogenic drugs, and Pinocchio's growing "woody." http://www.cracked.com/funny-4803-disney-gets-gritty-reboot/

I would think that after scrubbing all that, Walt could've used a snootful.


----------



## Ladybug Momma (Aug 20, 2010)

We visit WDW and the Orlando area enough to have APs to WDW and the Busch Parks (plus Williamsburg parks too).  We still WPAM passes from 4 years ago that still have park days on them and water park days.  If you can do I would pay the extra money now to save more money in the end.  We have always used UCT and highly recommend them.

~Dawn


----------



## Robert D (Aug 20, 2010)

jamstew said:


> The Water Perks & More option is good for 10 *admissions*, not 10 *days*. E.g., if you were to go to both water parks on the same day, you're left with 8 admissions. Just wanted everyone to be clear on that. I bought my kids/grands 10-day no-expiration with WP&M, although it's unlikely they will use more than 1-2 admissions per trip. Even when they run out of park days, the WP&M will still be good for several trips to come.



We go to Disney once a year and did the same thing. Through the mousesaver's link, we got the 10 day park hopper plus more (i.e. 10 day water parks) with no expiration at a discount through undercover tourist for about $500, which equates to $50 per day for the major parks and 10 days of water parks or DQ for free.  It will take 4-5 yrs to use them up but I think it's a good deal if you're a repeat customer.


----------



## dchilds (Aug 21, 2010)

Robert D said:


> we got the 10 day park hopper plus more (i.e. 10 day water parks) with no expiration at a discount through undercover tourist for about $500, which equates to $50 per day for the major parks and 10 days of water parks or DQ for free.  It will take 4-5 yrs to use them up but I think it's a good deal if you're a repeat customer.



This is what we've done.  We have the same tickets.  Don't quite go every year.  Only use 2 extremely long park days per trip with 2-3 parks/day.  Be prepared to be there from 8:00am - 12:00am.  Maybe one water park per week also, if the weather is right.  Last call stays, about $249/week.  We haven't paid for Disney admission in over 5 years.  First trip cost us $2400 plus flights.  Each additional trip, $249 plus flights.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 21, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Shirley you know that the "fairy tales" on which Disney based many of his movies had major adult-themes in their original incarnations...
> -- Snow White: Pedophila + necrophelia (Snow was underage + seemed dead), cannibalism (step-mom wanted to eat her heart).
> -- Sleeping Beauty: Her "prince" fathered her babies while she was still comatose.
> -- Cinderella: mutilation (toes cut off to fit slipper), sex (it was a "fur-slipper").
> ...


Ohh.. The black helicopters & tinfoil hat stuff.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 21, 2010)

simmons.alice said:


> Boma for lunch and Jiko for dinner are two of my favorite’s too.The spontaneity at Boma is very advantageous during the lunch hours and Jiko’s hospitality is an experience in its own way. Next time at Disney, do not miss out on them.


If you are a big fan of Boma & Jiko, you should try Sanaa in the Kidani Village section. It's my absolute favorite, and the atmosphere & theming are top notch.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 21, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> I'm just not convinced of the economics of it.  Kind of strikes me like the Costco mentality of buy lots now to save a bit.
> 
> Current Pricing on Undercover Tourist (all in, but no discount code):
> 5 day WPFAM $282.95
> ...



Assuming no increase next year and that you will definitely be returning: if your $880 now is worth $1131 next year, you just made 28.5% on your money. I would love to find an investment that can return that guaranteed. The additional bonus is that you may not use all of the days even in 2 trips and sill have some 'free' tickets for the following year. Much better than a savings account.

I am going next May and am considering buying the 10 day no expiration even thought I may not return for 2-3 years. I know if I buy the 5 day, I will only use 3. That's just the way it goes. The 10 day unlimited may cover me for 3 trips.

Ohh, and I love Costco.


----------



## jlhworth (Aug 21, 2010)

*Need to know*

We will be taking two of our grandchildren to Disney in Nov. and they will be returning with their parents in June 2011. 

I was going to invest in the no expiration tickets but realized our grand daughter is 9yo in November, but 10yo by June 2011. Would her ticket only be good 'til her February birthday?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 22, 2010)

jlhworth said:


> We will be taking two of our grandchildren to Disney in Nov. and they will be returning with their parents in June 2011.
> 
> I was going to invest in the no expiration tickets but realized our grand daughter is 9yo in November, but 10yo by June 2011. Would her ticket only be good 'til her February birthday?


As long as you use at least one day of her ticket while she is still 9 years old, the ticket will be good for her to use forever.  You can always call Disney to double check, but that is what has been stated before when this question has come up.

Kurt


----------



## jlhworth (Aug 22, 2010)

*That would be great!*

Thanks, Kurt.  I will call to check.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ladybug Momma said:


> We visit WDW and the Orlando area enough to have APs to WDW and the Busch Parks (plus Williamsburg parks too).  We still WPAM passes from 4 years ago that still have park days on them and water park days.  If you can do I would pay the extra money now to save more money in the end.  We have always used UCT and highly recommend them.
> 
> ~Dawn



man that a lot of acronyms in one post.. mind decoding this one..
it sound interesting..


----------



## Merilyn (Aug 24, 2010)

We buy the 10 day, park hopper, no expiration with water parks and more almost every time we need them. We have several water parks left on 2 tickets so we won't get that option next time. It is certainly a cheaper way to go if you plan on going a lot. We have used the same tickets 3 or 4 years and the prices for them keep going up each year. It may be a lot to pay on the years you buy them, but they save you so much money over time.


----------



## JackieD (Aug 24, 2010)

*Decoding*

AP- Annual Pass
WDW- Walt Disney World
WPAM- Water parks & more (I think)
UCT - undercover tourist (online ticket seller)


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 25, 2010)

JackieD said:


> AP- Annual Pass
> WDW- Walt Disney World
> WPAM- Water parks & more (I think)
> UCT - undercover tourist (online ticket seller)



thanks jackie,,

now it all makes sense..  
i thought the military had a lot of acronyms. But i guess successful timesharing is like a military operation.. 

Well thought out plan, 
going online to see what units are available
research units for comfort, location,pools etc, on TUG
booking unit and high five ing with spouse
have great time on vacation AGAIN...

I love it when a great plan comes together


----------



## Colorado Belle (Aug 26, 2010)

Back in the day, when my daughter was little, we 'stopped over' at WDW for 2 or 3 days every time we took a Carribbean vacation. Then, a 5 day parkhoppedr was $50 and we'd often buy new ones each trip because they last forever.  I still have a few days worth from the old days...and plan on using the last one on my 100th birthday!

Nowadays I get an annual pass which is really 12months + 3months and then I try to take as many trips as I can to use it and then not go for a year. 

But with a family, it's just a lot of money these days, and I'm glad i just have to pay for myself now!

I know that with the little ones, swimming in a pool all day is often just as much fun as visiting Mickey. Staying in a condo allows you to eat meals in to save money (tho make sure if you have little ones that you do one character meal and take your video and photo cameras. )  

I love having a car, but if you want to save money, renting a DVC unit or staying onsite gets you free ME transportation from the airport..another savings if you don't plan on going offsite (there is grocery delivery)

I agree that buying the nonexpiring tickets nonparkhopping tickets gives you the cheapest rate and if you have 10 days of a condo you can see everything twice and save the most money.  But since ticket prices go up every year, buying a non expiring 10 day can give you years of Disney at 2 park admissions a year


----------



## Janann (Aug 26, 2010)

> As often as we go, we see less on the extended family trips. Our extended family are a bunch of slackers and won't get out of bed in time to make it to the park 30 minutes before rope drop. I hope you can convince your ambitious extended family to start walking now to get in shape for their commando trip. And to adjust their sleep schedule so that they can get out of bed and hit the ground running.



This is perfect, and I couldn't agree more. My thoughts are that once you have paid for plane fare, a rental car, admission tickets, etc. you might as well suffer through getting up early to get your money's worth. You can sleep in any time for free!


----------



## Carl D (Aug 27, 2010)

Janann said:


> This is perfect, and I couldn't agree more. My thoughts are that once you have paid for plane fare, a rental car, admission tickets, etc. you might as well suffer through getting up early to get your money's worth. You can sleep in any time for free!


Yikes.. That wouldn't be a pleasurable vacation for me. 
I roll out of bed around 9:00, but I would sleep till noon f my body wanted it. I can't sleep in anytime I want to, as when I'm not on vacation I have to get up for work.
Much of the Disney fun is to lazily get up, sit on the balcony with my coffee, maybe room service, maybe the gym, shower, and roll into the parks a little after noon. My commando days are long gone. I enter the parks to do a few of my favorites, but then we stroll and people watch with drinks in hand (not at Magic Kingdom of course). We have annual passes so we don't worry about wasting a park day, and sometime we just enter the park for dinner.
The cost of airfare, rental car, and stuff like that will be paid regardless of where you vacation, so I don't consider that a waste.

Different strokes..


----------



## ml855 (Aug 27, 2010)

Try  www.mousesavers.com  and signing up for their monthly newsletter it has lots of information and also provides discounted tickets to the WDW parks through a WDW ticket broker (undercover tourist).   I have purchased tickets through this website several times and saved a few dollars here and there.  If you have time compare the prices at the gate through Disney.com to the prices on the mousesavers website.


----------



## Mel (Aug 27, 2010)

Colorado Belle said:


> Nowadays I get an annual pass which is really 12months + 3months and then I try to take as many trips as I can to use it and then not go for a year.


How do you get 15 months out of an annual pass?


----------



## jamstew (Aug 27, 2010)

Mel said:


> How do you get 15 months out of an annual pass?




This was a promotion where you got 3 extra months for renewing your AP within a certain number of days of expiration. AFAIK, the promo has either ended or will be ending soon (unless of course they extend it).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Colorado Belle said:


> Nowadays I get an annual pass which is really 12months + 3months and then I try to take as many trips as I can to use it and then not go for a year.



I hope they continue to offer this incredible deal of 15 months for an annual pass; otherwise, we will wait to renew until our next trip.  

Anyone who does the math on the annual pass vs. the 10-day, Park Hopper Plus, non-expiring tickets should be able to save money, UNLESS you love the water parks and DisneyQuest and need the Premium Annual Pass.  The water parks do make the regular passes more valuable for sure.  We don't do water parks at all, because I break out into hives in the sun, plus we go to Orlando a lot in colder weather.   

We have old 10-day passes that we use for DisneyQuest, and we keep that one last day of park admission on them, so we can use all of the Plus options on those non-expiring tickets.  It's a cheapskate thing to do, I know. :rofl: 

Take your Orlando trips within a year, one at the beginning of the pass year, and another at the end of the pass year.  In two weeks' time, you will save parking of $13 X 14 days (what does it cost to park now?), because annual passholders get free parking.  That's an expense to consider with regular tickets.  We save a lot more on parking, because we usually go five weeks per year.  That is practically the cost of one annual pass, just in the savings for parking.  We don't stay on Disney property very often (I like to watch good television!), so we use those annual passes for parking.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 27, 2010)

jamstew said:


> This was a promotion where you got 3 extra months for renewing your AP within a certain number of days of expiration. AFAIK, the promo has either ended or will be ending soon (unless of course they extend it).



I haven't heard anything about the extension of the +3 months deal. We renewed ours last November, so they expire now end of Feb 2011.


----------



## buzz5985 (Aug 27, 2010)

What I did 3 years ago was buy a discounted ticket from AAA.  At the time they only offered 5 day, park hopper, non-expiring.  I used 4 days, and when I was leaving the park on that 4th day I went to Guest Services and upgraded that ticket to a 10 day, non-expiring, water park & more.  I dropped the hopping.  To upgrade from the 5 to 10 day cost about another $100/ticket.  

So you could buy a 5 day this year, and if you go next year upgrade your ticket next year.  Just make sure you leave 1 park day on the ticket.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 27, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Take your Orlando trips within a year, one at the beginning of the pass year, and another at the end of the pass year. ... we usually go five weeks per year.


We usually go two weeks per year, but this year we'll be upgrading our 10 day base tickets to APs and doing like you describe (next year's trip just before our APs expire), plus throwing in another two week trip in between. The APs are basically the same price as two 10 day base tickets.  We'll actually get six weeks out of our APs. (And more if the kids and I can talk my wife into it.)  Staying in timeshares, they'll be relatively cheap Disney vacations.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

One year, Ian and I went broke making the most of our Annual Passes!!!

We made 7 trips in one year. Many were 4 day weekend trips. Two were 9 day trips. 

We spent a ton of money on air fare and food because we were saving our DVC points by staying in studios rather than in a 1 BR. So the only things we ate were cereal and sandwiches in the unit and the rest of the time we ate out. One of the trips we did the Deluxe Dining Plan - I gained 4 pounds!

We had a blast but we actually made ourselves sick of Disney and did not go back for 18 months - the longest break we have ever had from Disney.

This year, we are going for 3 trips: 7 days, 9 days and 10 days. And all are in 1 or 2 bedrooms. So we will be getting groceries and cooking. 

elaine


----------



## jamstew (Aug 27, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> I haven't heard anything about the extension of the +3 months deal. We renewed ours last November, so they expire now end of Feb 2011.



I renewed in May, and mine now expires in August. I can't remember now when the promo was set to expire, but possibly 8/31.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 28, 2010)

jamstew said:


> I renewed in May, and mine now expires in August. I can't remember now when the promo was set to expire, but possibly 8/31.



If they come out with a "new" deal, I know someone (DH):whoopie:  who would make a trip down to renew(late Feb-early March) and see some Spring Training games.


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 2, 2010)

buzz5985 said:


> What I did 3 years ago was buy a discounted ticket from AAA.  At the time they only offered 5 day, park hopper, non-expiring.  I used 4 days, and when I was leaving the park on that 4th day I went to Guest Services and upgraded that ticket to a 10 day, non-expiring, water park & more.  I dropped the hopping.  To upgrade from the 5 to 10 day cost about another $100/ticket.
> 
> So you could buy a 5 day this year, and if you go next year upgrade your ticket next year.  Just make sure you leave 1 park day on the ticket.



I had thought of this, but so has Disney:



> Any MYW ticket (other than Florida Resident Play Three or Play Four or any type of Annual Pass, discussed later) can be upgraded *within 14 days of first use*. There are no exceptions. This applies even if the ticket has the No Expire Option. If the first day of use is a Sunday, the last time an upgrade or modification may be done is 11:59:59pm of the second Saturday.



Emphasis is mine.  This excerpt is from chapter (post) 6 of the ticketing thread on disboards, an excellent tutorial on ticketing rules.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1452684


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We have old 10-day passes that we use for DisneyQuest, and we keep that one last day of park admission on them, so we can use all of the Plus options on those non-expiring tickets.  It's a cheapskate thing to do, I know. :rofl:



Go ahead and use the park admission.  Your WPFAM options will NOT expire until used up even if you have used all of your major park admissions.  Again quoting from disboards:



> In effect you have two tickets with different priveleges on one card. Everything expires 14 days after first use unless you have the no-expire (NE) option. If you have the NE option all the entitlements are good until they are used up. Even if you use up all your major park days, the WPF&M entries remain valid until used. (Note you do not have to use the days consecutively.)


----------



## elaine (Sep 16, 2010)

*another $ saving tip*

for those who go every year or every other year or so 
(meaning you'll be back and it's not a once in a lifetime trip), if you can limit your parks to either WDW or Univ. or Seaworld, you will save $.  When you buy a 3+ day at WDW and then Univ. or SW in addition, it is more $$ than a weeklong at one place.  So, we decide whether it's WDW or Univ. or Seaworld for that trip and fill in extra days at the pool, kids clubs, etc.  We find 3 days in the parks for a week long trip is really enough anyway.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 16, 2010)

elaine said:


> for those who go every year or every other year or so
> (meaning you'll be back and it's not a once in a lifetime trip), if you can limit your parks to either WDW or Univ. or Seaworld, you will save $. When you buy a 3+ day at WDW and then Univ. or SW in addition, it is more $$ than a weeklong at one place. So, we decide whether it's WDW or Univ. or Seaworld for that trip and fill in extra days at the pool, kids clubs, etc. We find 3 days in the parks for a week long trip is really enough anyway.


Yes and no.  I totally agree about limited each trip to just one park if you want to save money.  I don't agree about just 3 days, though.  For barely more than the cost of a 3 day WDW ticket, you can get a 10 day ticket.  In fact, I think a 10 day base ticket is about the same as a 3 day park hopper.  Taking a two week vacation and spending 10 days at WDW, two days travel days, and a couple rest/pool days can be very economical.  The incremental cost of that second week is very minimal.


----------



## elaine (Sep 16, 2010)

*yes, what I meant is once you have 3+ days--go for more*

yes, what I meant was with 3+ days at WDW, might as well get longer ticket (and skip the park hopper).  For WDW, with so much variety, yes, I would always get a 7 day ticket and no get SW or Univ. passes at all. But for SW and Univ., usually 3 days is all we want, even if we have a longer ticket.  Next year, we will have to add Legoland to the mix!


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 16, 2010)

Last yr our Halloween trip was to Disney--had three days left on a hopper and just had to buy MNSSHP ticket.  This Oct trip--no Disney--a 3 day ticket for Sea World, Busch Gardens and Aquatica is $109.95.  Downtown Disney had free trick-or-treat last yr.  Bonnet Creek has several pools and lazy river so 1-2 pool days.  I also have day-use priveleges at the Resort on Cocoa Beach--so will  do 1 beach day.  Decided to wait until next year  to do Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure.  Dawn


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 16, 2010)

elaine said:


> Next year, we will have to add Legoland to the mix!



Legoland in Florida?  Please fill me in!


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 16, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Legoland in Florida?  Please fill me in!



Here is the site for it. It says opening fall of 2011.

http://florida.legoland.com/

Jason


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 16, 2010)

Legoland is awesome for smaller kids.  We took ours to the one in California a year and half ago when they were 5 and 3, and they loved it.


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 17, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Legoland in Florida?  Please fill me in!



It's apparently sited at the old Cypress Gardens.  Nice to see the place recycled.  Hope they can keep a little of the old charm...


----------



## swwoods (Nov 27, 2010)

I purchased the 10 day no expiration in 2003 we got 4 water parks and 2 character meals for about $300.  I remember telling DH and he was like we are only going to be there for 7 days could not possible use this and I informed him we would be making multiple trips.  The kids were 3 and 4 at the time.  It has been the best investment.  We have been to Fla for 6 years straight and still have 2 waterpark passes left.  Some trips we only spent one day at the park and did Sea World or Universal but people don't believe me when I say it cost me more to spend a long weekend at Massanutten sking than a Disney trip.  If you know you are going back I am all for that 10 day ticket.  The prices only keep going up.


----------

